# All Windows 10 IOT / Holographic / Mobile CBS and SPKG Packages



## TristanLeBoss (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello,

I share with you a full dump of all CBS[RU] and SPK[GRU] packages available on http://catalog.updates.microsoft.com related to Windows 10 IOT / Holographic / Mobile.
It contains URLs of 56 980 unique packages for a grand total of 223 GB (239,601,673,407 bytes).
These packages are part of 13 919 updates.

AllUpdates.zip: contains 13 919 text files; each one representing an update and containing all the update packages URLs.
https://mega.nz/#!u04gHJzL!MT1w7E9bvIqmSYTZU3wdwSdFnlEWPklg0qK1dY6hpgA

AllURLs.zip: contains all 56 980 URLs split into few text files; a download.bat file is ready to download them all using Wget for Windows or Linux.
(Some URLs may be down and some packages are for Windows Phone 7/8 [the ones from "msdownload.txt"])
https://mega.nz/#!3g4A2QqA!tZN_A1JZymAZenlokrLvIbRQxWSlHcNSX73QyYuhMcY

AllBasePackageNames.txt: contains 3 287 unique package base names (the package file minus its checksum, its language and its screen resolution.
https://mega.nz/#!2xYTWJpb!qkebfrl3DasjS7IKwokx7LoGiSfD1ie21OCpvtWydcY

CBSs.db: A SQLite database containing the content of all "update.mum" files found in the CBS[RU] packages. Basicaly, the XML tree has been converted to SQLite tables.
https://mega.nz/#!HlRC3DCQ!8J5l2j6n55V0F5Dp68w89pmqVBpGubhAm1QFOLBv4B8 (First version was missing some files, please re-download)

SPKs.db: A SQLite database containing the content of all "man.dsm.xml", "dman.ddsm.xml" files found in the SPK[GRU] packages. Basicaly, the XML tree has been converted to SQLite tables.
https://mega.nz/#!HoYiBTJa!Ie0Bt_E9MsKZLSviH4rZ9bs2l0-Lg-fb3vLk7Ovp6bc (First version was missing some files, please re-download)

Enjoy,

TristanLeBoss

DEVICES:
-----------

ACERINC PADS
ACERINC S58xWWxGEN1
ALCATELONETOUCH 5055W
ARCHOS Archos50Cesium
Bluebird EF500-KOHLS-WNLG
COSHIP X5Moly
COVIA COVIA
FREETEL FTJ152E
FUNKER W5.5
HP Elite x3
INVERSENET EveryPhone
Intel MinnowBoard MAX
LENOVO 503LV
MCJ Q601
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_11213
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_11302
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_11312
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_11376
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_11388
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_12547
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_12584
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_12703
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_12708
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_12710
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_12722
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_12725
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_12731
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_12742
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_13829
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_13841
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_13859
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_13860
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_13944
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_13961
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15171
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15217
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15219
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15245
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15247
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15257
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15282
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15296
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15300
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15320
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15339
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15402
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15427
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15440
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15454
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15820
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1085_15845
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_11204
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_11210
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_12597
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_12707
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_12711
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_12744
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_12745
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_12746
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13743
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13744
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13745
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13746
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13748
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13749
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13750
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13751
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13756
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13785
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13842
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13867
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13869
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13874
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13948
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13956
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13976
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_13992
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_14046
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15172
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15175
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15218
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15234
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15240
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15242
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15244
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15250
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15251
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15259
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15284
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15301
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15322
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15340
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15351
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15400
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15410
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15430
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15442
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15448
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15456
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15526
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15590
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15639
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_15993
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1104_16025
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1105_12716
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_11258
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_11284
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_12732
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_13886
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_13914
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_13939
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_14026
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_15169
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_15181
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_15191
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_15248
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_15285
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_15357
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_15415
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_15715
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1116_15940
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_11242
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_11280
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_11322
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_12698
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_13848
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_13880
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_13936
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_14011
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_15185
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_15198
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_15201
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_15207
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_15286
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_15358
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_15389
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_15416
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_15906
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1118_16070
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_11389
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_13771
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_13784
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_13802
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_13835
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_13932
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_13943
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_13974
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_13980
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_13981
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_14000
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15051
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15119
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15173
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15176
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15177
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15206
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15224
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15237
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15254
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15255
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15258
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15270
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15295
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15297
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15299
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15302
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15307
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15309
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15310
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15311
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15316
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15318
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15319
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15338
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15435
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15438
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15439
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15447
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15449
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15459
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15527
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15536
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15583
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15587
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15596
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15660
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15665
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15678
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15765
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15951
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_15995
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1127_16056
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1128_11256
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1128_15209
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1128_15220
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1128_15455
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1128_15566
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1150_15813
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1150_15840
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1150_15887
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_13769
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15465
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15508
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15557
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15577
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15588
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15603
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15613
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15635
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15636
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15637
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15642
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15662
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15672
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15682
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15683
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15684
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15685
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15686
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15687
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15688
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15689
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15690
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15691
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15740
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15819
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15825
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15828
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15851
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15853
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15856
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15861
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15864
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15879
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15881
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15892
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15894
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15915
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15921
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15923
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15924
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15925
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_15938
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_16065
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1152_16130
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1153_16013
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1153_16033
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15634
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15641
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15646
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15693
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15706
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15712
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15729
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15730
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15735
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15763
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15773
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15817
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15855
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15867
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15888
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15918
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_15945
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_16075
MICROSOFTMDG RM-1154_16094
Microsoft Corporation HoloLens
Nokia RM-1049_1008
RASPBERRY PI Raspberry Pi 2
TRINITY NEO
VAIO VPB0511S
XIAOMITEST MI4
ZEBRA TC700J-Test

VERSIONS:
-------------

10.0.10586.218
10.0.10586.420
10.0.10586.494
10.0.10586.545
10.0.10586.589
10.0.10586.633
10.0.10586.682
10.0.12666.134
10.0.13026.64
10.0.13029.67
10.0.13032.70
10.0.13035.0
10.0.13037.0
10.0.13037.8
10.0.13045.47
10.0.13049.0
10.0.13052.0
10.0.13052.53
10.0.13053.0
10.0.13053.54
10.0.13058.11
10.0.13065.29
10.0.13067.36
10.0.13070.63
10.0.13073.71
10.0.13080.107
10.0.13086.122
10.0.13090.164
10.0.13111.218
10.0.13169.318
10.0.13248.420
10.0.13272.446
10.0.13333.494
10.0.13384.545
10.0.13429.589
10.0.13473.633
10.0.13522.682
10.0.14393.0
10.0.14393.67
10.0.14393.105
10.0.14393.187
10.0.14393.189
10.0.14393.321
10.0.14393.448


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Nov 23, 2016)

BASE PACKAGE NAMES 1/5:
----------------------------------

acer.device_info_ap.device_info
acer.qc8992.monitorreverse
acer.quickguide_app.app
acer.service.acersystemservice
acerinc.s58.countrytablecommonfiles
acerinc.s58.deviceacerphoneinfocommonfiles
acerinc.s58.devicehwinfocommonfiles
acerinc.s58.quickguidecommonfiles
analogix.anxohio.package
bluebird.8916mtp.customizations.mainos_wifi_only
bluebird.btn.nativeservice
bluebird.buttonsetting.pretest
bluebird.ef500.barcode
bluebird.ef500.devcheck
bluebird.ethernetsetting.pretest
bluebird.manufactor.nativeservice
bluebird.manufacturer.pretest
bluebird.nfc.pn547
bluebird.nfc.provision
bluebird.oeminfo
bluebird.phone.bbapisvc
bluebird.production.keyboardwedgesvc
bluebird.qc8916.ax88179
bluebird.qc8916.ax88772
bluebird.qc8916.btndriver
bluebird.qc8916.ef500_wlan_cal
bluebird.qc8916.oembrightness
bluebird.qc8916.oemplatforminfo
bluebird.qc8916.rfiddriver
bluebird.qc8916.rssiindicator
bluebird.qc8916.tcd
bluebird.qc8916.wedgeenable
bluebird.qc8916.wifialwayson
bluebird.rfid.nativeservice
bluebird.rfid.pretest
bluebird.sam
bluebird.scannersetting.pretest
bluebird.tools.fieldmedic
bluebird.versioninfo.pretest
bluebird.wificonfig.pretest
bluebird.wlan.nativeservice
fih.8996mtp.customizations.efiesp
fih.8996mtp.customizations.mainos
fih.ftstouch.hfc
fih.hp.btdevice
fih.qc8996.adcm
fih.qc8996.audiodevicedriver
fih.qc8996.battprov
fih.qc8996.diagrouter
fih.qc8996.fih_bluetooth
fih.qc8996.fpc_tzap_reg
fih.qc8996.hdcpv2
fih.qc8996.mmi_km
fih.qc8996.mmi_svc_retail
fih.qc8996.mmiasensortest
fih.qc8996.mmiaudiotest
fih.qc8996.mmiaudiouitest
fih.qc8996.mmibacklighttest
fih.qc8996.mmibatterytest
fih.qc8996.mmibluetoothftmtest
fih.qc8996.mmibluetoothtest
fih.qc8996.mmibsensortest
fih.qc8996.mmicameratest
fih.qc8996.mmifingerprinttest
fih.qc8996.mmiflashlighttest
fih.qc8996.mmifmftmtest
fih.qc8996.mmifmtest
fih.qc8996.mmigpstest
fih.qc8996.mmigreenledtest
fih.qc8996.mmigsensortest
fih.qc8996.mmihsensortest
fih.qc8996.mmiircameratest
fih.qc8996.mmiirledtest
fih.qc8996.mmikeypadbacklighttest
fih.qc8996.mmikeypadtest
fih.qc8996.mmilcdtest
fih.qc8996.mmilsensortest
fih.qc8996.mmimemstresstest
fih.qc8996.mmimsensortest
fih.qc8996.mminfctest
fih.qc8996.mmiohiotest
fih.qc8996.mmiphonecalltest
fih.qc8996.mmipsensortest
fih.qc8996.mmiredledtest
fih.qc8996.mmiresen-us
fih.qc8996.mmireszh-chs
fih.qc8996.mmisdtest
fih.qc8996.mmisimtest
fih.qc8996.mmislimtest
fih.qc8996.mmitouchtest
fih.qc8996.mmivibratortest
fih.qc8996.mmivibratoruitest
fih.qc8996.mmiwbgrx80211atest
fih.qc8996.mmiwbgrx80211btest
fih.qc8996.mmiwbgtx80211atest
fih.qc8996.mmiwbgtx80211btest
fih.qc8996.mmiwififtmtest
fih.qc8996.mmiwifipowersavingtest
fih.qc8996.mmiwifitest
fih.qc8996.qcbattmngr_retail
fih.qc8996.qccamavs
fih.qc8996.qccamcore
fih.qc8996.qccamflash
fih.qc8996.qccamfrontsensor_imx268_8m_bayer
fih.qc8996.qccamirissensor_imx132_2m_bayer
fih.qc8996.qccamisp
fih.qc8996.qccamjpege
fih.qc8996.qccamplatform
fih.qc8996.qccampostprocplugin
fih.qc8996.qccamrearsensor_ov16860_16m_bayer
fih.qc8996.qccamsettings.mtp
fih.qc8996.qccomposite
fih.qc8996.qcdrvlog
fih.qc8996.qclistensoundmodel
fih.qc8996.qcoempanel
fih.qc8996.qcwicencoder8996
fih.qc8996.rtuarm32w10
fih.qc8996.smbios_cfg
fih.qc8996.zipapp
fih.qc8996_mtp.acsp
fih.qc8996_mtp.qcaud
hp.ad2f1837.hpprintercontrol.59.1.124.0
hp.analytics.hpda
hp.analytics.hpda_r25
hp.driver.hpiris
hp.driver.hpirisumdf
hp.fih.startlayout
hp.garage.hpgarage
hp.garage.hpgarage-rc
hp.infinity.hpinfinity-s3
hp.mobile.diagnostics
hp.oem.adobereader-16
hp.oem.appdependencies
hp.oem.atticsentitlement
hp.oem.displaytools
hp.oem.doubletap
hp.oem.hpservice
hp.oem.imagecollectiontool
hp.oem.imagecollectiontool-0.0.30.0
hp.oem.irisdatacollectiontool
hp.oem.irissettings
hp.oem.rdclient
hp.oem.salesforcelauncher
hp.oem.storelauncher
hp.oem.uwpcalculator
hp.oem.winzipu
hp.oem.workspace
hp.oem.workspace-1.5.0.0
hp.oobe.hpoobe
hp.oobe.hpoobe-spr11-rc
hp.qc8996.iris
hp.qc8996.nxpdriver
hp.shellbackgroundhplogo
hp.telstracustomization
hp.vclibs120univ.hpframeworks
huaqin.qc8909.msft6336
huaqin.qc8909.mstchmstar
idealte.diagtool.sftconfig
idealte.diagtool.systemfunctionaltest
idealte.diagtool.systemtestservice
idealte.framework.uwpappdependencies.retail
intel.mbm.customization
intel.mbm.deviceinfo
intel.mbm.devicelayout
intel.mbm.devicetargetinginfo
intel.mbm.gpio
intel.mbm.grfx
intel.mbm.i2c
intel.mbm.oemdeviceplatform
intel.mbm.spi
intel.mbm.systeminformation
intel.mbm.uart
microchip.qc8992.lan9500
microsoft.8960.devicelayout_prod
microsoft.base.iotuap.efiesp
microsoft.base.iotuap.mainos
microsoft.base.weh.mainos
microsoft.baseos.bootapplication.mmos
microsoft.baseos.bootapplications
microsoft.baseos.codeintegrity.production.mainos
microsoft.baseos.codeintegrity.production.updateos
microsoft.baseos.disabletestsigning
microsoft.baseos.fveenable.hardwarecrypto.qc8960
microsoft.baseos.socprodtest_8960
microsoft.baseos.updateos.halextensions.8960
microsoft.baseos.usbfnforcedefaultcfg
microsoft.bcd.bootsequencewithmmos.retail
microsoft.bcd.core.retail
microsoft.bcd.mmos.gpt.uefi
microsoft.bcd.platformcheck
microsoft.customizationfm
microsoft.devicelayout_qc8960.mainos
microsoft.devicelayout_qc8960_alt.alt.mainos
microsoft.devicelayout_qc8974.mainos
microsoft.devicelayout_qc8x12.mainos
microsoft.devicelayout_qc8x12_16k.mainos
microsoft.devicelayout_qc8x26.iotuap.mainos
microsoft.devicelayout_qc8x26.mainos
microsoft.devicelayout_qc8x26_16k.iotuap.mainos
microsoft.devicelayout_qc8x26_16k.mainos
microsoft.devicelayout_rpi2.iotuap.mainos
microsoft.devmgmt.certvalidator
microsoft.drivers.watchdog
microsoft.drivers.wpcrdmp
microsoft.efiesp.production
microsoft.globplat.locbootpresetslocale
microsoft.globplat.locbootpresetsuilang
microsoft.graphics.d3d
microsoft.graphics.dxtools
microsoft.hoverfm
microsoft.hoverfm.platformmanifest.mainos
microsoft.input.mtf
microsoft.input.mtf_download
microsoft.iotuap.wsusconfig
microsoft.iotuapfm
microsoft.mainos.production
microsoft.media.appstore
microsoft.media.tunerconfigproduction
microsoft.microsoftphonefm.platformmanifest.efiesp
microsoft.microsoftphonefm.platformmanifest.mainos
microsoft.microsoftphonefm.platformmanifest.updateos
microsoft.mobilecore.iotuap.efiesp
microsoft.mobilecore.iotuap.mainos
microsoft.mobilecore.kernelbaseprod
microsoft.mobilecore.prod.efiesp
microsoft.mobilecore.prod.mainos
microsoft.mobilecore.updateos
microsoft.ms_16gbfeaturesonsystem.mainos
microsoft.ms_8gbfeaturesonsystem.mainos
microsoft.ms_acclis3dh_client.mainos
microsoft.ms_alsprxapds9900_client.mainos
microsoft.ms_attwifi.mainos
microsoft.ms_bingapps.mainos
microsoft.ms_bingfood.mainos
microsoft.ms_binghealth.mainos
microsoft.ms_bingtravel.mainos
microsoft.ms_bootsequence_retail.efiesp
microsoft.ms_bootsequence_retail.mainos
microsoft.ms_commsenhancementchina.mainos
microsoft.ms_commsenhancementglobal.mainos
microsoft.ms_commsmessagingglobal.mainos
microsoft.ms_commsmessaginglite.mainos
microsoft.ms_docking.mainos
microsoft.ms_facebook.mainos
microsoft.ms_iotuap_efiesp_uefi.iotuap.efiesp
microsoft.ms_iotuap_efiesp_uefi.iotuap.mainos
microsoft.ms_iotuap_optimized_boot.iotuap.mainos
microsoft.ms_isl29028_client.mainos
microsoft.ms_magakm8963_client.mainos
microsoft.ms_mmosloader_retail.efiesp
microsoft.ms_mmosloader_retail.mainos
microsoft.ms_navigationbar.mainos
microsoft.ms_netlog_retail.mainos
microsoft.ms_optimized_boot.mainos
microsoft.ms_pagefile_256.mainos
microsoft.ms_projecta.mainos
microsoft.ms_rcs_feature_pack.mainos
microsoft.ms_reset_protection.mainos
microsoft.ms_skype.mainos
microsoft.ms_slapi_updater_feature_pack.mainos
microsoft.ms_spatialsound_filterdata.mainos
microsoft.ms_standard_feature_1.mainos
microsoft.ms_weh_etw.mainos
microsoft.ms_weh_ledalert.mainos
microsoft.ms_wifi_feature_pack.mainos
microsoft.partnerapps.bingapps
microsoft.phone.test.baseos.tracelog
microsoft.phonefm
microsoft.phonesku
microsoft.prerelease_protected.ht.mainos
microsoft.prerelease_protected.mainos
microsoft.release_production.efiesp
microsoft.release_production.mainos
microsoft.release_production.updateos
microsoft.shell.notmule
microsoft.soc_qc8909.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8916.iotuap.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8916.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8952.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8960.iotuap.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8960.iotuap.updateos
microsoft.soc_qc8960.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8960.updateos
microsoft.soc_qc8960_alt.alt.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8960_alt.alt.updateos
microsoft.soc_qc8974.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8994.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8996.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8x12.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8x12_16k.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8x26.iotuap.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8x26.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8x26_16k.iotuap.mainos
microsoft.soc_qc8x26_16k.mainos
microsoft.soc_rpi2.iotuap.mainos
microsoft.speech.data
microsoft.speech.downloaddata
microsoft.speech.downloadsystem
microsoft.tools.appverifext
microsoft.tools.devtoolsupport
microsoft.tools.hitmemtools
microsoft.tools.perfmonext
microsoft.tools.studyid220
microsoft.tools.studyid300
microsoft.tools.studyid310
microsoft.tools.studyid320
microsoft.tools.ussredirwipfast
microsoft.updateos.production
microsoft.userinstallablefm.platformmanifest.mainos
microsoft.wehfm
microsoft.windows.iotuap.eula
microsoft-analogonecore-product-package
microsoft-analogonecore-vhd-package
microsoft-hololens-bcdbootseq-package
microsoft-hololens-bcddisplayinit-package
microsoft-hololens-devicefm-package
microsoft-hololens-devicelayoutprod-package
microsoft-hololens-device-targeting-internal-package
microsoft-hololens-device-targeting-package
microsoft-hololens-firmware-files-package
microsoft-hololens-firmware-production-fota-package
microsoft-hololens-oemdeviceplatform-package
microsoft-hololens-secureboot-flighttoken-package
microsoft-hololens-secureboot-package
microsoft-iot-powershell-package
microsoft-iot-ssh-server-package
microsoft-iotuap-bcdcore-package
microsoft-iotuap-bcdmobilestartupproduction-package
microsoft-iotuap-bootenvironment-winresume-package
microsoft-iotuap-cp210x-makerdriver-package
microsoft-iotuap-datapartition-imagecustomization-package
microsoft-iotuap-device-targeting-package
microsoft-iotuap-disablebasicdisplayfallback-package
microsoft-iotuap-dmap-driver-package
microsoft-iotuap-eula-package
microsoft-iotuap-fm-package
microsoft-iotuap-ftser2k-makerdriver-package
microsoft-iotuap-generic-deviceinfo-package
microsoft-iotuap-generic-devicetargetinginfo-package
microsoft-iotuap-iotuapflightingfm-package
microsoft-iotuap-product-package
microsoft-iotuap-rpi2-bcd-package
microsoft-iotuap-rpi2-customization-package
microsoft-iotuap-rpi2-devicefm-package
microsoft-iotuap-rpi2-devicelayoutprod-package
microsoft-iotuap-sabre-bcd-package
microsoft-iotuap-sabre-boot-firmware-package
microsoft-iotuap-sabre-devicefm-package
microsoft-iotuap-sabre-devicelayoutprod-package
microsoft-iotuap-sabre-drivers-package
microsoft-iotuap-sabre-updateos-package
microsoft-iotuap-unifiedwritefilter-package
microsoft-iotuap-zwaveheadlessadapterapp-package
microsoft-onecore-boot-efi-hl-production-package
microsoft-onecore-boot-efi-production-iotuap-package
microsoft-onecore-boot-pcat-production-package
microsoft-onecore-iotuap-applications-package
microsoft-onecore-iotuap-app-toolkit-package
microsoft-onecore-iotuap-crt140-package
microsoft-onecore-iotuap-directx-tools-package
microsoft-onecore-iotuap-iotcoredefaultapp-package
microsoft-onecore-iotuap-iotonboardingtask-package
microsoft-onecore-iotuap-iotsmartdisplayapp-package
microsoft-onecore-iotuap-nanordp-package
microsoft-onecore-iotuap-shell-hotkeys-feature-package
microsoft-onecore-iotuap-toolkit-package
microsoft-onecore-netcmd-package
microsoft-onecore-orchestrator-acpower-config-package
microsoft-onecore-remotedebugging-package
microsoft-onecore-resetapp-package
microsoft-onecore-servicingstack-lite-package
microsoft-onecore-servicingstack-updateos-package
microsoft-onecore-servicingstack-updateos-ux-package
microsoft-onecore-sirep-tsp-package
microsoft-onecore-update-applyupdate-package
microsoft-onecoreupdateos-product-package
microsoft-onecore-webmanagement-iotextension-package
microsoft-whvmgen1-bcdcore-package
microsoft-whvmgen1-devicefm-package
microsoft-whvmgen1-devicelayoutprod-package
microsoft-whvmgen1-oemdeviceplatform-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-drivers-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-hololenscustomizations-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-ihvdrivers-broadcom-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-ihvdrivers-intel-cht-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-ihvdrivers-wolfson-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-imagecustomization-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-manufacturing-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-nonretail-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-product-data-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-productiononly-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-selfhost-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-updateos-package
microsoft-windows-analogonecore-vmgen1customizations-package
microsoft-windowsholographic-bcdbootuxprogdsbl-package
microsoft-windowsholographic-bcdcore-package
microsoft-windowsholographic-bcdgfxmodedsbl-package
microsoft-windowsholographic-bcdmobilestartup-package
microsoft-windowsholographic-bcdmobilestartupvm-package
microsoft-windowsholographic-bcdquietboot-package
microsoft-windowsholographic-fm-package
microsoft-windows-iotuapdefaultapp-feature-package
microsoft-windows-iotuap-flightconfig-msit-package
microsoft-windows-iotuap-flightconfig-osgfast-package
microsoft-windows-iotuap-flightconfig-wipfast-package
microsoft-windows-iotuap-imagecustomization-package
microsoft-windows-iotuapoobe-feature-package
microsoft-windows-iotuap-product-data-package
microsoft-windows-onecore-microsoft-speechdata-de-de-package
microsoft-windows-onecore-microsoft-speechdata-en-gb-package
microsoft-windows-onecore-microsoft-speechdata-en-us-package
microsoft-windows-onecore-microsoft-speechdata-es-es-package
microsoft-windows-onecore-microsoft-speechdata-fr-fr-package
microsoft-windows-onecore-microsoft-speechdata-it-it-package
microsoft-windows-onecore-microsoft-speechdata-ja-jp-package
microsoft-windows-onecore-microsoft-speechdata-zh-cn-package
microsoft-windows-onecore-microsoft-speechdata-zh-hk-package
microsoft-windows-onecore-microsoft-speechdata-zh-tw-package
microsoft-windows-onecoreupdateos-imagecustomization-package
mmo.base.phone.efiesp
mmo.base.phone.mainos
mmo.base.phone.plat
mmo.base.variant.efiesp
mmo.base.variant.mainos
mmo.base.variant.plat
mmo.cityman_lte_row.customizations.efiesp
mmo.cityman_lte_row.customizations.mainos
mmo.cityman_lte_row.customizations.staticapps.mainos
mmo.cityman_lte_row_dsds.customizations.efiesp
mmo.cityman_lte_row_dsds.customizations.mainos
mmo.cityman_lte_row_dsds.customizations.staticapps.mainos
mmo.device_cityman_lte_row.phone.efiesp
mmo.device_cityman_lte_row.phone.mainos
mmo.device_cityman_lte_row.phone.plat
mmo.device_cityman_lte_row_dsds.phone.efiesp
mmo.device_cityman_lte_row_dsds.phone.mainos
mmo.device_cityman_lte_row_dsds.phone.plat
mmo.device_saana_lte_am_ss.phone.efiesp
mmo.device_saana_lte_am_ss.phone.mainos
mmo.device_saana_lte_am_ss.phone.plat
mmo.device_saana_lte_row1_ss.phone.efiesp
mmo.device_saana_lte_row1_ss.phone.mainos
mmo.device_saana_lte_row1_ss.phone.plat
mmo.device_saana_lte_row2_ds.phone.efiesp
mmo.device_saana_lte_row2_ds.phone.mainos
mmo.device_saana_lte_row2_ds.phone.plat
mmo.device_saana_lte_row2_ss.phone.efiesp
mmo.device_saana_lte_row2_ss.phone.mainos
mmo.device_saana_lte_row2_ss.phone.plat
mmo.device_saimaa_lte_americas.phone.efiesp
mmo.device_saimaa_lte_americas.phone.mainos
mmo.device_saimaa_lte_americas.phone.plat
mmo.device_saimaa_lte_row1.phone.efiesp
mmo.device_saimaa_lte_row1.phone.mainos
mmo.device_saimaa_lte_row1.phone.plat
mmo.device_talkman_lte_americas.phone.efiesp
mmo.device_talkman_lte_americas.phone.mainos
mmo.device_talkman_lte_americas.phone.plat
mmo.device_talkman_lte_row.phone.efiesp
mmo.device_talkman_lte_row.phone.mainos
mmo.device_talkman_lte_row.phone.plat
mmo.device_talkman_lte_row_dsds.phone.efiesp
mmo.device_talkman_lte_row_dsds.phone.mainos
mmo.device_talkman_lte_row_dsds.phone.plat
mmo.driver_fpsensor_umdf.generic
mmo.hyp
mmo.loader.sbl1
mmo.pmic
mmo.rpm
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11213_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11213_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11213_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11213_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11213_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11213_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11302_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11302_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11302_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11302_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11302_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11302_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11312_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11312_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11312_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11312_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11312_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11312_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11376_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11376_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11376_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11376_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11376_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11376_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11388_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11388_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11388_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11388_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11388_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_11388_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12547_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12547_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12547_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12547_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12547_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12547_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12584_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12584_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12584_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12584_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12584_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12584_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12703_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12703_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12703_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12703_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12703_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12703_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12708_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12708_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12708_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12708_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12708_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12708_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12710_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12710_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12710_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12710_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12710_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12710_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12722_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12722_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12722_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12722_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12722_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12722_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12725_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12725_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12725_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12725_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12725_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12725_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12731_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12731_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12731_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12731_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12731_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12731_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12742_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12742_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12742_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12742_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12742_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_12742_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13829_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13829_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13829_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13829_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13829_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13829_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13841_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13841_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13841_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13841_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13841_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13841_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13859_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13859_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13859_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13859_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13859_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13859_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13860_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13860_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13860_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13860_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13860_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13860_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13944_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13944_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13944_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13944_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13944_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13944_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13961_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13961_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13961_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13961_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13961_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_13961_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15171_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15171_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15171_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15171_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15171_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15171_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15217_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15217_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15217_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15217_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15217_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15217_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15219_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15219_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15219_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15219_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15219_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15219_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15245_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15245_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15245_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15245_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15245_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15245_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15247_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15247_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15247_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15247_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15247_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15247_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15257_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15257_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15257_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15257_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15257_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15257_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15282_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15282_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15282_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15282_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15282_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15282_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15296_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15296_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15296_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15296_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15296_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15296_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15300_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15300_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15300_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15300_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15300_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15300_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15320_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15320_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15320_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15320_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15320_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15320_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15339_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15339_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15339_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15339_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15339_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15339_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15402_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15402_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15402_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15402_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15402_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15402_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15427_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15427_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15427_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15427_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15427_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15427_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15440_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15440_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15440_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15440_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15440_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15440_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15454_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15454_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15454_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15454_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15454_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15454_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15820_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15820_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15820_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15820_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15820_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15820_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15845_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15845_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15845_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15845_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15845_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1085_15845_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_11204_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_11204_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_11204_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_11204_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_11204_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_11204_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_11210_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_11210_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_11210_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_11210_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_11210_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_11210_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12597_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12597_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12597_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12597_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12597_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12597_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12707_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12707_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12707_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12707_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12707_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12707_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12711_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12711_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12711_imagetype


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Nov 23, 2016)

BASE PACKAGE NAMES 2/5:
----------------------------------

mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12711_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12711_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12711_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12744_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12744_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12744_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12744_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12744_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12744_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12745_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12745_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12745_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12745_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12745_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12745_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12746_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12746_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12746_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12746_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12746_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_12746_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13743_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13743_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13743_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13743_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13743_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13743_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13744_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13744_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13744_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13744_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13744_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13744_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13745_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13745_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13745_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13745_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13745_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13745_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13746_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13746_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13746_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13746_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13746_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13746_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13748_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13748_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13748_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13748_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13748_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13748_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13749_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13749_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13749_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13749_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13749_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13749_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13750_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13750_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13750_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13750_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13750_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13750_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13751_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13751_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13751_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13751_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13751_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13751_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13756_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13756_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13756_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13756_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13756_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13756_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13785_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13785_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13785_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13785_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13785_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13785_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13842_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13842_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13842_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13842_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13842_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13842_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13867_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13867_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13867_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13867_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13867_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13867_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13869_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13869_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13869_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13869_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13869_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13869_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13874_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13874_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13874_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13874_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13874_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13874_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13948_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13948_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13948_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13948_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13948_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13948_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13956_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13956_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13956_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13956_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13956_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13956_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13976_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13976_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13976_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13976_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13976_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13976_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13992_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13992_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13992_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13992_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13992_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_13992_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_14046_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_14046_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_14046_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_14046_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_14046_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_14046_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15172_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15172_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15172_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15172_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15172_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15172_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15175_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15175_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15175_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15175_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15175_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15175_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15218_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15218_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15218_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15218_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15218_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15218_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15234_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15234_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15234_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15234_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15234_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15234_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15240_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15240_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15240_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15240_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15240_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15240_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15242_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15242_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15242_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15242_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15242_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15242_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15244_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15244_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15244_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15244_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15244_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15244_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15250_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15250_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15250_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15250_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15250_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15250_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15251_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15251_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15251_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15251_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15251_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15251_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15259_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15259_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15259_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15259_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15259_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15259_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15284_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15284_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15284_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15284_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15284_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15284_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15301_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15301_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15301_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15301_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15301_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15301_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15322_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15322_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15322_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15322_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15322_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15322_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15340_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15340_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15340_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15340_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15340_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15340_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15351_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15351_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15351_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15351_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15351_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15351_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15400_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15400_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15400_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15400_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15400_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15400_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15410_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15410_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15410_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15410_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15410_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15410_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15430_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15430_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15430_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15430_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15430_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15430_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15442_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15442_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15442_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15442_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15442_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15442_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15448_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15448_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15448_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15448_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15448_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15448_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15456_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15456_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15456_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15456_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15456_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15456_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15526_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15526_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15526_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15526_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15526_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15526_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15590_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15590_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15590_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15590_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15590_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15590_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15639_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15639_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15639_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15639_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15639_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15639_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15993_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15993_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15993_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15993_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15993_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_15993_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_16025_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_16025_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_16025_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_16025_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_16025_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1104_16025_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1105_12716_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1105_12716_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1105_12716_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1105_12716_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1105_12716_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1105_12716_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_11258_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_11258_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_11258_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_11258_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_11258_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_11258_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_11284_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_11284_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_11284_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_11284_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_11284_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_11284_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_12732_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_12732_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_12732_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_12732_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_12732_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_12732_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13886_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13886_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13886_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13886_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13886_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13886_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13914_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13914_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13914_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13914_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13914_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13914_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13939_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13939_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13939_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13939_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13939_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_13939_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_14026_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_14026_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_14026_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_14026_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_14026_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_14026_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15169_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15169_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15169_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15169_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15169_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15169_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15181_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15181_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15181_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15181_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15181_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15181_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15191_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15191_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15191_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15191_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15191_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15191_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15248_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15248_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15248_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15248_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15248_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15248_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15285_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15285_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15285_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15285_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15285_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15285_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15357_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15357_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15357_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15357_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15357_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15357_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15415_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15415_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15415_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15415_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15415_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15415_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15715_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15715_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15715_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15715_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15715_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15715_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15940_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15940_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15940_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15940_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15940_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1116_15940_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11242_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11242_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11242_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11242_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11242_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11242_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11280_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11280_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11280_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11280_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11280_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11280_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11322_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11322_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11322_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11322_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11322_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_11322_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_12698_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_12698_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_12698_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_12698_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_12698_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_12698_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13848_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13848_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13848_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13848_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13848_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13848_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13880_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13880_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13880_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13880_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13880_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13880_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13936_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13936_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13936_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13936_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13936_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_13936_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_14011_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_14011_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_14011_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_14011_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_14011_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_14011_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15185_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15185_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15185_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15185_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15185_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15185_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15198_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15198_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15198_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15198_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15198_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15198_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15201_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15201_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15201_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15201_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15201_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15201_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15207_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15207_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15207_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15207_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15207_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15207_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15286_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15286_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15286_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15286_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15286_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15286_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15358_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15358_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15358_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15358_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15358_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15358_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15389_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15389_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15389_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15389_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15389_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15389_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15416_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15416_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15416_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15416_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15416_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15416_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15906_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15906_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15906_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15906_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15906_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_15906_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_16070_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_16070_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_16070_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_16070_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_16070_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1118_16070_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_11389_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_11389_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_11389_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_11389_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_11389_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_11389_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13771_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13771_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13771_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13771_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13771_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13771_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13784_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13784_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13784_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13784_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13784_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13784_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13802_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13802_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13802_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13802_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13802_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13802_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13835_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13835_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13835_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13835_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13835_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13835_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13932_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13932_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13932_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13932_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13932_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13932_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13943_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13943_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13943_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13943_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13943_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13943_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13974_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13974_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13974_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13974_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13974_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13974_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13980_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13980_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13980_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13980_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13980_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13980_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13981_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13981_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13981_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13981_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13981_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_13981_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_14000_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_14000_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_14000_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_14000_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_14000_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_14000_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15051_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15051_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15051_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15051_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15051_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15051_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15119_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15119_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15119_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15119_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15119_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15119_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15173_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15173_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15173_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15173_operator


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Nov 23, 2016)

BASE PACKAGE NAMES 3/5:
----------------------------------

mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15173_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15173_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15176_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15176_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15176_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15176_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15176_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15176_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15177_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15177_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15177_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15177_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15177_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15177_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15206_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15206_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15206_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15206_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15206_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15206_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15224_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15224_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15224_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15224_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15224_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15224_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15237_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15237_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15237_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15237_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15237_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15237_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15254_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15254_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15254_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15254_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15254_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15254_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15255_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15255_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15255_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15255_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15255_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15255_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15258_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15258_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15258_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15258_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15258_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15258_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15270_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15270_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15270_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15270_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15270_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15270_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15295_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15295_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15295_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15295_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15295_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15295_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15297_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15297_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15297_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15297_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15297_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15297_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15299_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15299_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15299_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15299_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15299_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15299_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15302_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15302_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15302_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15302_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15302_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15302_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15307_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15307_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15307_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15307_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15307_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15307_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15309_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15309_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15309_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15309_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15309_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15309_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15310_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15310_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15310_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15310_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15310_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15310_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15311_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15311_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15311_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15311_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15311_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15311_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15316_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15316_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15316_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15316_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15316_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15316_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15318_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15318_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15318_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15318_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15318_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15318_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15319_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15319_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15319_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15319_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15319_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15319_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15338_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15338_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15338_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15338_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15338_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15338_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15435_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15435_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15435_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15435_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15435_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15435_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15438_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15438_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15438_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15438_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15438_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15438_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15439_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15439_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15439_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15439_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15439_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15439_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15447_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15447_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15447_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15447_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15447_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15447_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15449_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15449_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15449_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15449_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15449_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15449_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15459_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15459_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15459_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15459_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15459_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15459_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15527_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15527_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15527_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15527_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15527_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15527_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15536_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15536_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15536_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15536_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15536_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15536_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15583_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15583_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15583_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15583_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15583_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15583_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15587_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15587_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15587_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15587_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15587_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15587_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15596_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15596_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15596_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15596_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15596_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15596_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15660_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15660_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15660_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15660_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15660_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15660_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15665_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15665_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15665_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15665_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15665_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15665_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15678_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15678_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15678_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15678_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15678_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15678_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15765_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15765_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15765_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15765_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15765_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15765_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15951_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15951_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15951_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15951_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15951_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15951_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15995_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15995_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15995_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15995_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15995_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_15995_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_16056_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_16056_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_16056_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_16056_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_16056_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1127_16056_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_11256_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_11256_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_11256_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_11256_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_11256_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_11256_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15209_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15209_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15209_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15209_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15209_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15209_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15220_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15220_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15220_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15220_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15220_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15220_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15455_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15455_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15455_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15455_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15455_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15455_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15566_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15566_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15566_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15566_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15566_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1128_15566_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15813_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15813_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15813_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15813_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15813_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15813_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15840_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15840_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15840_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15840_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15840_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15840_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15887_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15887_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15887_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15887_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15887_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1150_15887_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_13769_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_13769_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_13769_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_13769_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_13769_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_13769_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15465_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15465_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15465_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15465_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15465_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15465_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15508_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15508_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15508_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15508_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15508_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15508_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15557_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15557_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15557_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15557_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15557_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15557_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15577_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15577_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15577_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15577_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15577_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15577_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15588_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15588_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15588_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15588_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15588_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15588_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15603_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15603_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15603_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15603_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15603_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15603_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15613_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15613_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15613_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15613_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15613_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15613_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15635_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15635_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15635_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15635_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15635_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15635_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15636_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15636_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15636_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15636_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15636_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15636_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15637_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15637_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15637_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15637_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15637_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15637_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15642_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15642_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15642_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15642_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15642_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15642_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15662_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15662_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15662_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15662_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15662_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15662_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15672_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15672_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15672_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15672_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15672_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15672_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15682_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15682_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15682_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15682_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15682_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15682_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15683_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15683_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15683_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15683_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15683_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15683_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15684_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15684_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15684_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15684_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15684_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15684_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15685_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15685_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15685_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15685_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15685_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15685_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15686_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15686_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15686_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15686_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15686_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15686_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15687_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15687_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15687_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15687_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15687_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15687_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15688_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15688_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15688_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15688_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15688_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15688_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15689_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15689_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15689_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15689_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15689_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15689_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15690_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15690_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15690_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15690_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15690_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15690_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15691_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15691_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15691_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15691_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15691_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15691_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15740_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15740_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15740_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15740_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15740_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15740_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15819_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15819_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15819_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15819_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15819_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15819_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15825_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15825_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15825_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15825_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15825_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15825_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15828_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15828_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15828_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15828_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15828_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15828_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15851_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15851_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15851_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15851_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15851_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15851_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15853_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15853_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15853_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15853_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15853_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15853_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15856_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15856_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15856_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15856_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15856_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15856_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15861_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15861_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15861_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15861_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15861_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15861_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15864_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15864_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15864_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15864_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15864_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15864_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15879_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15879_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15879_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15879_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15879_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15879_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15881_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15881_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15881_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15881_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15881_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15881_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15892_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15892_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15892_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15892_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15892_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15892_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15894_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15894_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15894_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15894_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15894_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15894_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15915_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15915_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15915_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15915_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15915_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15915_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15921_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15921_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15921_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15921_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15921_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15921_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15923_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15923_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15923_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15923_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15923_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15923_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15924_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15924_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15924_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15924_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15924_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15924_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15925_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15925_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15925_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15925_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15925_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15925_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15938_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15938_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15938_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15938_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15938_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_15938_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_16065_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_16065_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_16065_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_16065_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_16065_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_16065_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_16130_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_16130_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_16130_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_16130_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_16130_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1152_16130_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1153_16013_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1153_16013_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1153_16013_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1153_16013_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1153_16013_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1153_16013_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1153_16033_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1153_16033_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1153_16033_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1153_16033_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1153_16033_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1153_16033_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15634_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15634_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15634_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15634_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15634_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15634_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15641_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15641_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15641_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15641_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15641_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15641_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15646_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15646_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15646_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15646_operator


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Nov 23, 2016)

BASE PACKAGE NAMES 4/5:
----------------------------------

mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15646_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15646_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15693_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15693_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15693_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15693_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15693_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15693_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15706_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15706_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15706_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15706_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15706_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15706_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15712_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15712_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15712_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15712_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15712_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15712_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15729_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15729_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15729_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15729_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15729_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15729_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15730_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15730_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15730_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15730_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15730_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15730_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15735_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15735_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15735_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15735_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15735_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15735_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15763_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15763_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15763_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15763_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15763_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15763_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15773_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15773_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15773_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15773_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15773_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15773_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15817_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15817_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15817_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15817_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15817_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15817_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15855_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15855_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15855_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15855_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15855_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15855_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15867_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15867_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15867_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15867_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15867_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15867_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15888_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15888_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15888_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15888_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15888_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15888_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15918_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15918_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15918_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15918_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15918_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15918_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15945_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15945_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15945_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15945_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15945_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_15945_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_16075_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_16075_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_16075_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_16075_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_16075_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_16075_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_16094_application
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_16094_gsdb
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_16094_imagetype
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_16094_operator
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_16094_prodconf
mmo.runtimecustomizations.rm-1154_16094_variant
mmo.runtimecustomizations.versioninfo
mmo.saana_lte_am_ss.customizations.efiesp
mmo.saana_lte_am_ss.customizations.mainos
mmo.saana_lte_am_ss.customizations.staticapps.mainos
mmo.saana_lte_row1_ss.customizations.efiesp
mmo.saana_lte_row1_ss.customizations.mainos
mmo.saana_lte_row1_ss.customizations.staticapps.mainos
mmo.saana_lte_row2_ds.customizations.efiesp
mmo.saana_lte_row2_ds.customizations.mainos
mmo.saana_lte_row2_ds.customizations.staticapps.mainos
mmo.saana_lte_row2_ss.customizations.efiesp
mmo.saana_lte_row2_ss.customizations.mainos
mmo.saana_lte_row2_ss.customizations.staticapps.mainos
mmo.saimaa_lte_americas.customizations.efiesp
mmo.saimaa_lte_americas.customizations.mainos
mmo.saimaa_lte_americas.customizations.staticapps.mainos
mmo.saimaa_lte_row1.customizations.efiesp
mmo.saimaa_lte_row1.customizations.mainos
mmo.saimaa_lte_row1.customizations.staticapps.mainos
mmo.soc_qc8909.phone.mainos
mmo.soc_qc8994.phone.efiesp
mmo.soc_qc8994.phone.mainos
mmo.soc_qc8994.phone.plat
mmo.talkman_lte_americas.customizations.efiesp
mmo.talkman_lte_americas.customizations.mainos
mmo.talkman_lte_americas.customizations.staticapps.mainos
mmo.talkman_lte_row.customizations.efiesp
mmo.talkman_lte_row.customizations.mainos
mmo.talkman_lte_row.customizations.staticapps.mainos
mmo.talkman_lte_row_dsds.customizations.efiesp
mmo.talkman_lte_row_dsds.customizations.mainos
mmo.talkman_lte_row_dsds.customizations.staticapps.mainos
mmo.tz
mmo.tzapps
mmo.uefi
mmo.winsecapp
msi.imager.sensor
msi.profile.regdata
msi.profile.setting
msi.scanner.imager
nokia.acpi.eos
nokia.app_app_social_51f96aba_9924_43d7_8d6c_76a24018d3e0.generic
nokia.app_cewe_foto_52f17835_a796_4838_9e63_6c38c9026861.generic
nokia.app_cinemagraph_594477c0_e991_4ed4_8be4_466055670e69.generic
nokia.app_creativestudio_a8ddc8f6_c12c_44e6_b22e_52e2f0905f3e.generic
nokia.app_drive_31bbc68c_503e_4561_8d85_a294d54df06f.generic
nokia.app_maps_efa4b4a7_7499_46ce_aa95_3e4ab3b39313.generic
nokia.app_nokiacamera_bfd2d954_12da_415c_ad99_69a20f101e04.generic
nokia.app_nokiamusic_f5874252_1f04_4c3f_a335_4fa3b7b85329.generic
nokia.app_nokiasmartcamera_73e1801b_916e_4db5_87ba_65fbc8dfd8fc.generic
nokia.app_panorama_8124bf8c_0db0_4688_8ec7_698a3c313f2b.generic
nokia.app_photobeamer_971c41e5_3596_4a7a_ba2c_bcd7780d7db5.generic
nokia.app_smartgroupshot_bb534f9b_3f38_483b_a409_9285de9c62d4.generic
nokia.app_switch2_dc08943b_7b3d_4ee5_aa3c_30f1a826af02.generic
nokia.app_transport_adfdad16_b54a_4ec3_b11e_66bd691be4e6.generic
nokia.app_zinio_236cc9f0_a250_4f1a_8f3a_b532d7a60b23.generic
nokia.bandit_lte_att.customizations.efiesp
nokia.bandit_lte_att.customizations.mainos
nokia.bandit_lte_att.customizations.staticapps.mainos
nokia.base.phone.efiesp
nokia.base.phone.mainos
nokia.base.phone.plat
nokia.base.variant.efiesp
nokia.base.variant.mainos
nokia.base.variant.plat
nokia.batterytunings.eos
nokia.boot.logo1.eos
nokia.boot.logo2.eos
nokia.colorvariant.avatar_black
nokia.colorvariant.avatar_default
nokia.colorvariant.avatar_red
nokia.colorvariant.avatar_white
nokia.colorvariant.avatar_yellow
nokia.colorvariant.icon_black
nokia.colorvariant.icon_default
nokia.colorvariant.icon_red
nokia.colorvariant.icon_white
nokia.colorvariant.icon_yellow
nokia.customernvifull
nokia.customernviupdate
nokia.data_multivariant.generic
nokia.database_adc.generic
nokia.device_bandit_lte_att.phone.efiesp
nokia.device_bandit_lte_att.phone.mainos
nokia.device_bandit_lte_att.phone.plat
nokia.deviceinfo.phonefirmwarerevision
nokia.devicemanagement.enabledatasense
nokia.devicemanagement.hotspotsettings
nokia.devicemanagement.roamingbydefault
nokia.devicemanagement.updateregistry
nokia.dolbyaudiolicense.common
nokia.driver_accelerometer.ahti2
nokia.driver_acdb.eos_row
nokia.driver_adsp.msm8x60
nokia.driver_als.alphamon_eos
nokia.driver_barometer.tupolev
nokia.driver_battery.qc
nokia.driver_bif.qc
nokia.driver_energydatalogger.qc
nokia.driver_firewall.generic
nokia.driver_gyroscope.mersu_phi
nokia.driver_hwnvibra.sisux
nokia.driver_mag.point_c_eos
nokia.driver_maximus.msm8x60
nokia.driver_mbhcgpio.msm8x60
nokia.driver_mipibifhal.qc
nokia.driver_nfc.config
nokia.driver_nfc.nxp544c3
nokia.driver_oempanel.msm8x60
nokia.driver_q6ad.msm8x60
nokia.driver_qc8x60aud.msm8x60
nokia.driver_qcgnss.generic
nokia.driver_tablacodecdriver.msm8x60
nokia.driver_touch.synaptics3400_eos
nokia.driver_wdfhelper.msm8x60
nokia.efiesp.imagecustomization.registrycustomization
nokia.efiproductconfig.eos
nokia.iecustomizations.preloadedfavorites
nokia.ipc_router
nokia.library_wmril.msm8x60
nokia.loader.sbl1
nokia.mainos.imagecustomization.registrycustomization
nokia.media_callsounds.generic
nokia.nokiathermsensordriver
nokia.qc8960.mbb
nokia.qc8960.qcbms
nokia.qc8960.wlan
nokia.qmux
nokia.regulatoryinfo.configinfo
nokia.rpm
nokia.rpm.eos
nokia.securitypolicycustomization
nokia.service.saragent_generic
nokia.service_lifetimer.qc
nokia.service_ncsd.qc
nokia.service_nokiageoplatform.qc
nokia.service_rcseservice.generic
nokia.service_sensor.generic
nokia.service_wlancountry.qc
nokia.settings_maximus.eos_row
nokia.settingscustomizations.additionallockscreenbackgrounds
nokia.settingscustomizations.additionalnotificationsounds
nokia.settingscustomizations.additionalringtonesoem
nokia.settingscustomizations.partneremailaccounts
nokia.settingscustomizations.preconfiguredaccounts
nokia.soc_qc8974.phone.efiesp
nokia.soc_qc8974.phone.mainos
nokia.soc_qc8974.phone.plat
nokia.subsystem.modem.eos_row
nokia.tz
nokia.tzapps
nokia.uefi
nokia.uefi.eos
nokia.usbconfiguration.base
nokia.userguide.userguidecontent
nokia.wcnssperiimage.eos
nokia.winsecapp
nxp.driver_nfc.pn547
oem.8916mtp.customizations.mainos
oem.8916mtp.ppkg.mainos
oem.8992mtp.ppkg.mainos
oem.ac50ce.ppkg.mainos
oem.cp-x510.customizations.efiesp
oem.cp-x510.customizations.mainos
oem.cp-x510.customizations.staticapps.mainos
oem.halextensions.updateos
oem.qc8909.netnative.runtime
oem.service.provisionservice
oem.service.vibratekeyservice
oem.tc70x.customizations.mainos
oem.tc70x.ppkg.mainos
oem.tm01.customizations
oem.tm01.customizations.lte-4g
oem.tm01.customizations.mainos
oem.tm01.customizations.staticapps.mainos
oemname.beam.addressbookbackup
oemname.beam.certification
oemname.beam.contactsandmessage
oemname.beam.entitlementdll
oemname.beam.officelen
oemname.beam.remotewipe
oemname.beam.softbankpartner
oemname.diagtool.dialercode
oemname.diagtool.dialercode-x7
oemname.diagtool.factorytestsample
oemname.diagtool.factorytestsample-x5
oemname.diagtool.factorytestsample-x7
oemname.diagtool.factorytestservice
oemname.diagtool.sftconfig
oemname.diagtool.systemfunctionaltest
oemname.diagtool.systemtestservice
oemname.framework.uwpappdependencies
oemname.framework.uwpappdependencies.production
oemname.framework.uwpappdependencies.retail
oemname.l11.vibrateswitch
oemname.microsoft.vclibs
oemname.netnative.framework
oemname.netnative.framework-1.4
oemname.netnative.runtime
oemname.netnative.runtime-1.4
oemname.phonecallcustomizations.diagnosticapppreload
oemname.resetcomponent.deviceresetservice
qualcomm.503lv.customizations.efiesp
qualcomm.503lv.customizations.mainos
qualcomm.8952.hallsensor
qualcomm.8952.tusb320
qualcomm.8952mtp.customizations.efiesp
qualcomm.8952mtp.customizations.mainos
qualcomm.8952mtp.customizations.staticapps.mainos
qualcomm.8992mtp.customizations.mainos
qualcomm.ac50ce.customizations.mainos
qualcomm.base.phone.efiesp
qualcomm.base.phone.mainos
qualcomm.base.phone.plat
qualcomm.base.variant.efiesp
qualcomm.base.variant.mainos
qualcomm.base.variant.plat
qualcomm.bvc.customizations.profile-x5s
qualcomm.bvc.customizations.startlayout
qualcomm.bvc.customizations.startlayout-l11
qualcomm.device_ac50ce.phone.efiesp
qualcomm.device_ac50ce.phone.mainos
qualcomm.device_ac50ce.phone.plat
qualcomm.device_everyphone.phone.efiesp
qualcomm.device_everyphone.phone.mainos
qualcomm.device_everyphone.phone.plat
qualcomm.device_w55.phone.efiesp
qualcomm.device_w55.phone.mainos
qualcomm.device_w55.phone.plat
qualcomm.devicelayout_qc8916.mainos
qualcomm.diagtool.acersftconfig
qualcomm.diagtool.acersystemfunctionaltest
qualcomm.diagtool.acersystemtestservice
qualcomm.diagtool.acertestlauncher
qualcomm.emptypackage.efiesp
qualcomm.emptypackage.mainos
qualcomm.emptypackage.plat
qualcomm.everyphone.customizations.efiesp
qualcomm.everyphone.customizations.mainos
qualcomm.everyphone.customizations.staticapps.mainos
qualcomm.fiercexl.customizations.mainos
qualcomm.fiercexl.customizations.staticapps.mainos
qualcomm.ftj152e.customizations.efiesp
qualcomm.ftj152e.customizations.mainos
qualcomm.huaqin.customizations.countrytable
qualcomm.huaqin.customizations.startlayout
qualcomm.m8909soc_mtp.acpi
qualcomm.m8909soc_smb_mtp.acpi
qualcomm.m8916soc_smb_ef500_wp.acpi
qualcomm.m8952soc_mtp.acpi
qualcomm.m8992soc_mtp.acpi
qualcomm.m8992soc_tc76.acpi
qualcomm.m8996soc_mtp.acpi
qualcomm.m8x74soc_mtp.acpi
qualcomm.mi4.customizations.efiesp
qualcomm.mi4.customizations.mainos
qualcomm.mi4.customizations.startlayout
qualcomm.mi4.customizations.staticapps.mainos
qualcomm.mi4.nativert
qualcomm.neo.customizations.efiesp
qualcomm.neo.customizations.mainos
qualcomm.neo.customizations.staticapps.mainos
qualcomm.q601.customizations.efiesp
qualcomm.q601.customizations.mainos
qualcomm.q601.customizations.staticapps.mainos
qualcomm.qc8092.amssperiimage_mba
qualcomm.qc8092.amssperiimage_qdsp6sw
qualcomm.qc8092.cpeperiimage
qualcomm.qc8092.dbi
qualcomm.qc8092.ddr
qualcomm.qc8092.dspperiimage
qualcomm.qc8092.hyp
qualcomm.qc8092.phonesocversion
qualcomm.qc8092.pmic
qualcomm.qc8092.qcbeeper
qualcomm.qc8092.rpm
qualcomm.qc8092.sbl1
qualcomm.qc8092.tc75ngeeprom
qualcomm.qc8092.tc75ngsvc
qualcomm.qc8092.tz
qualcomm.qc8092.tzapps
qualcomm.qc8092.uefi_production
qualcomm.qc8092.wcnssperiimage_data_msc
qualcomm.qc8092.wcnssperiimage_nvm_tlv_32
qualcomm.qc8092.wcnssperiimage_qwlan
qualcomm.qc8092.wcnssperiimage_rampatch_tlv_32
qualcomm.qc8092.winsecapp
qualcomm.qc8909.abd
qualcomm.qc8909.accbma223
qualcomm.qc8909.adcm
qualcomm.qc8909.ak09911
qualcomm.qc8909.alscalibrationmtp
qualcomm.qc8909.alsprxap3426
qualcomm.qc8909.alsprxapds9930
qualcomm.qc8909.alsprxltr558
qualcomm.qc8909.alsprxstk3311
qualcomm.qc8909.alsprxstk3420
qualcomm.qc8909.amssperiimage_8909
qualcomm.qc8909.audiodevicedriver
qualcomm.qc8909.bam_dmux
qualcomm.qc8909.battprov
qualcomm.qc8909.bcryptcipher_km
qualcomm.qc8909.bootmode_factoryos
qualcomm.qc8909.bootmode_fullos
qualcomm.qc8909.bt_mainos
qualcomm.qc8909.crashdumpvariables
qualcomm.qc8909.datadaemon
qualcomm.qc8909.devicelayout
qualcomm.qc8909.diagbridge
qualcomm.qc8909.diagcsi
qualcomm.qc8909.diagrouterusb
qualcomm.qc8909.direct3dum11
qualcomm.qc8909.dplbridge
qualcomm.qc8909.fmftmapp
qualcomm.qc8909.ft6336touch
qualcomm.qc8909.gttouch
qualcomm.qc8909.halextqctimer
qualcomm.qc8909.halextqcwdogtimer
qualcomm.qc8909.hallsensor
qualcomm.qc8909.hwnhaptics
qualcomm.qc8909.hwnled
qualcomm.qc8909.ipc_router
qualcomm.qc8909.linklocal
qualcomm.qc8909.magmmc3416xpj
qualcomm.qc8909.mbb
qualcomm.qc8909.memoryreservation_8909
qualcomm.qc8909.mmi_km
qualcomm.qc8909.mmi_svc
qualcomm.qc8909.mmiasensortest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmiaudiotest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmibacklighttest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmibatterytest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmibluetoothftmtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmibluetoothtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmicameratest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmiflashlighttest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmifmftmtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmifmtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmigpstest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmigreenledtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmigsensortest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmihsensortest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmikeypadbacklighttest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmikeypadtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmilcdtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmiledtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmilsensortest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmimsensortest
qualcomm.qc8909.mminv_readwritetest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmiphonecalltest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmipsensortest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmiredledtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmiresen-us
qualcomm.qc8909.mmireszh-chs
qualcomm.qc8909.mmisdtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmisimtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmitouchtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmivibratortest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmiwififtmtest
qualcomm.qc8909.mmiwifitest
qualcomm.qc8909.oemautobrightness
qualcomm.qc8909.oemdeviceplatform
qualcomm.qc8909.phoneradiorevision_8909
qualcomm.qc8909.phonesocversion
qualcomm.qc8909.pil
qualcomm.qc8909.qc_ftmdiagapp.wp
qualcomm.qc8909.qc_pep
qualcomm.qc8909.qcaccbma223
qualcomm.qc8909.qcaccbmc156
qualcomm.qc8909.qcadc
qualcomm.qc8909.qcbattminiclass
qualcomm.qc8909.qcbattmngr
qualcomm.qc8909.qcbluetooth
qualcomm.qc8909.qcbmsvm
qualcomm.qc8909.qcbtftmdiagapp.wp
qualcomm.qc8909.qcbtftmtest
qualcomm.qc8909.qccamavs
qualcomm.qc8909.qccamflash
qualcomm.qc8909.qccamfrontsensor_gc2355_2m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8909.qccamfrontsensor_hi551_5m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8909.qccamfrontsensor_ov2680_2m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8909.qccamplatform
qualcomm.qc8909.qccampostprocplugin
qualcomm.qc8909.qccamrearsensor_hi545_5m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8909.qccamrearsensor_ov5670_5m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8909.qccamrearsensor_ov8858_8m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8909.qccamsettings.mtp
qualcomm.qc8909.qccamtuningdata
qualcomm.qc8909.qccamvfe
qualcomm.qc8909.qccdi
qualcomm.qc8909.qcci
qualcomm.qc8909.qccomposite
qualcomm.qc8909.qcdiagkernellogging
qualcomm.qc8909.qcdiaglogging
qualcomm.qc8909.qcdrvlog
qualcomm.qc8909.qcdx11compiler
qualcomm.qc8909.qcdxdriver
qualcomm.qc8909.qcehcifilter
qualcomm.qc8909.qcfmminiport
qualcomm.qc8909.qcfmtransport
qualcomm.qc8909.qcgnss
qualcomm.qc8909.qcgnsssvc
qualcomm.qc8909.qcgpio
qualcomm.qc8909.qci2c
qualcomm.qc8909.qcimssink
qualcomm.qc8909.qcimssrc
qualcomm.qc8909.qckmdbam
qualcomm.qc8909.qclistensoundmodel
qualcomm.qc8909.qcltecoexmgr
qualcomm.qc8909.qcmagbmc156
qualcomm.qc8909.qcpmic
qualcomm.qc8909.qcpmic3p
qualcomm.qc8909.qcpmicapps
qualcomm.qc8909.qcpmicgpio
qualcomm.qc8909.qcrcspressvc
qualcomm.qc8909.qcshutdownsvc
qualcomm.qc8909.qcsi
qualcomm.qc8909.qcspi
qualcomm.qc8909.qcspmi
qualcomm.qc8909.qctouchscreenregsitry720p
qualcomm.qc8909.qcvidencmfth263
qualcomm.qc8909.qcvidencmfth264
qualcomm.qc8909.qcvidencmftmpeg4
qualcomm.qc8909.qcvidencum
qualcomm.qc8909.qcvss
qualcomm.qc8909.qcwicencoder8909
qualcomm.qc8909.qmap
qualcomm.qc8909.qmidaemon
qualcomm.qc8909.qmux
qualcomm.qc8909.qsee
qualcomm.qc8909.qsocket
qualcomm.qc8909.qualcomm_uart
qualcomm.qc8909.remotefs
qualcomm.qc8909.revrmnet
qualcomm.qc8909.ril
qualcomm.qc8909.rmnetbridge
qualcomm.qc8909.rpen
qualcomm.qc8909.rpm
qualcomm.qc8909.sbl1
qualcomm.qc8909.scm
qualcomm.qc8909.sec.dat
qualcomm.qc8909.smbios_cfg
qualcomm.qc8909.smd
qualcomm.qc8909.smmu
qualcomm.qc8909.ssd
qualcomm.qc8909.ssm
qualcomm.qc8909.subsys
qualcomm.qc8909.svplatforminfo
qualcomm.qc8909.td4291
qualcomm.qc8909.touchdetectiondriver
qualcomm.qc8909.tree
qualcomm.qc8909.tzapps
qualcomm.qc8909.uefi_production
qualcomm.qc8909.usbfnfilter
qualcomm.qc8909.wcnssperiimage
qualcomm.qc8909.wifinotifiersrvc
qualcomm.qc8909.winsecapp
qualcomm.qc8909.wlan
qualcomm.qc8909.wlan_caps
qualcomm.qc8909.wmims
qualcomm.qc8909.wmril
qualcomm.qc8909_mtp.acsp
qualcomm.qc8909_mtp.qcaud
qualcomm.qc8916.abd
qualcomm.qc8916.adcm
qualcomm.qc8916.amssperiimage_sec
qualcomm.qc8916.audiodevicedriver
qualcomm.qc8916.bam_dmux
qualcomm.qc8916.bcryptcipher_km
qualcomm.qc8916.bt_mainos
qualcomm.qc8916.devicelayout
qualcomm.qc8916.diagbridge
qualcomm.qc8916.diagcsi
qualcomm.qc8916.diagrouter
qualcomm.qc8916.direct3dum11
qualcomm.qc8916.halextqctimer
qualcomm.qc8916.halextqcwdogtimer
qualcomm.qc8916.hwnhaptics
qualcomm.qc8916.hwnled
qualcomm.qc8916.ipc_router
qualcomm.qc8916.linklocal
qualcomm.qc8916.mbb
qualcomm.qc8916.oemdeviceplatform
qualcomm.qc8916.pepled
qualcomm.qc8916.pepproxy
qualcomm.qc8916.phonesocversion
qualcomm.qc8916.pil
qualcomm.qc8916.qc_pep
qualcomm.qc8916.qcaccbma223
qualcomm.qc8916.qcaccgyrompu6050
qualcomm.qc8916.qcadc
qualcomm.qc8916.qcalsprxapds9900
qualcomm.qc8916.qcalsprxtmd27723
qualcomm.qc8916.qcaud
qualcomm.qc8916.qcbattminiclass
qualcomm.qc8916.qcbattmngr
qualcomm.qc8916.qcbluetooth
qualcomm.qc8916.qcbmsvm
qualcomm.qc8916.qccamavs
qualcomm.qc8916.qccamflash
qualcomm.qc8916.qccamfrontsensor_mt9m114_720p_yuv
qualcomm.qc8916.qccamisp
qualcomm.qc8916.qccamjpege
qualcomm.qc8916.qccamplatform
qualcomm.qc8916.qccamrearsensor_imx135_13m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8916.qccamsettings
qualcomm.qc8916.qccamtuningdata
qualcomm.qc8916.qccdi
qualcomm.qc8916.qcci
qualcomm.qc8916.qccomposite
qualcomm.qc8916.qcdiaglogging
qualcomm.qc8916.qcdx11compiler
qualcomm.qc8916.qcdxdriver
qualcomm.qc8916.qcehcifilter
qualcomm.qc8916.qcfmminiport
qualcomm.qc8916.qcfmtransport
qualcomm.qc8916.qcgnss
qualcomm.qc8916.qcgnsssvc
qualcomm.qc8916.qcgpio
qualcomm.qc8916.qcgsiffsvc
qualcomm.qc8916.qci2c
qualcomm.qc8916.qcimssink
qualcomm.qc8916.qcimssrc
qualcomm.qc8916.qcjpegencodermft
qualcomm.qc8916.qckmdbam
qualcomm.qc8916.qcltecoexmgr
qualcomm.qc8916.qcmagmmc3416xpj
qualcomm.qc8916.qcmchdcpuml
qualcomm.qc8916.qcmcumd
qualcomm.qc8916.qcmipibif
qualcomm.qc8916.qcoempanel
qualcomm.qc8916.qcpmic
qualcomm.qc8916.qcpmic3p
qualcomm.qc8916.qcpmicapps
qualcomm.qc8916.qcpmicgpio
qualcomm.qc8916.qcshutdownsvc
qualcomm.qc8916.qcsi
qualcomm.qc8916.qcspi
qualcomm.qc8916.qcspmi
qualcomm.qc8916.qcspmi.updateos
qualcomm.qc8916.qcursfilter
qualcomm.qc8916.qcviddecmft
qualcomm.qc8916.qcvidencmfth263
qualcomm.qc8916.qcvidencmfth264
qualcomm.qc8916.qcvidencmftmpeg4
qualcomm.qc8916.qcvidencum
qualcomm.qc8916.qcvss_sec
qualcomm.qc8916.qcwicencoder8916
qualcomm.qc8916.qhee
qualcomm.qc8916.qhee_sec
qualcomm.qc8916.qmux
qualcomm.qc8916.qsee
qualcomm.qc8916.qsee_sec
qualcomm.qc8916.qualcomm_uart
qualcomm.qc8916.qualcomm_uart_rfid
qualcomm.qc8916.remotefs
qualcomm.qc8916.revrmnet
qualcomm.qc8916.rmnetbridge
qualcomm.qc8916.rpen
qualcomm.qc8916.rpm
qualcomm.qc8916.rpm_sec
qualcomm.qc8916.sbl1
qualcomm.qc8916.sbl1_sec
qualcomm.qc8916.scm
qualcomm.qc8916.smbios_cfg
qualcomm.qc8916.smd
qualcomm.qc8916.smmu
qualcomm.qc8916.ssd
qualcomm.qc8916.ssm
qualcomm.qc8916.startupnsh
qualcomm.qc8916.subsys
qualcomm.qc8916.synapticstouch
qualcomm.qc8916.touchdetectiondriver
qualcomm.qc8916.tzapps
qualcomm.qc8916.tzapps_sec
qualcomm.qc8916.uefi
qualcomm.qc8916.uefi_sec_retail
qualcomm.qc8916.usbfnfilter
qualcomm.qc8916.wcnssperiimage_sec
qualcomm.qc8916.wdfhelper
qualcomm.qc8916.wifinotifiersrvc
qualcomm.qc8916.winsecapp
qualcomm.qc8916.winsecapp_sec
qualcomm.qc8916.wlan
qualcomm.qc8916.wlan_ihv
qualcomm.qc8916.wmril
qualcomm.qc8916.xra1200
qualcomm.qc8916.xra1201
qualcomm.qc8916_mtp.acsp
qualcomm.qc8952.abd
qualcomm.qc8952.abda
qualcomm.qc8952.abdo
qualcomm.qc8952.adcm
qualcomm.qc8952.adsp_sharedobj
qualcomm.qc8952.adsprpc
qualcomm.qc8952.amssperiimage_mba_8952
qualcomm.qc8952.amssperiimage_qdb_8952
qualcomm.qc8952.amssperiimage_qdsp6sw_8952
qualcomm.qc8952.audiodevicedriver
qualcomm.qc8952.battprov
qualcomm.qc8952.bcryptcipher_km
qualcomm.qc8952.bootmode_fullos
qualcomm.qc8952.bt_mainos
qualcomm.qc8952.cpeperiimage
qualcomm.qc8952.crashdumpvariables
qualcomm.qc8952.devicelayout
qualcomm.qc8952.diagbridge
qualcomm.qc8952.diagcsi
qualcomm.qc8952.diagrouterusb
qualcomm.qc8952.diagsettingsapp
qualcomm.qc8952.direct3dum11
qualcomm.qc8952.dplbridge
qualcomm.qc8952.dspperiimage
qualcomm.qc8952.fmftmapp
qualcomm.qc8952.gttouch
qualcomm.qc8952.halextqctimer
qualcomm.qc8952.halextqcwdogtimer
qualcomm.qc8952.hwnled
qualcomm.qc8952.imgver
qualcomm.qc8952.ipa
qualcomm.qc8952.ipc_router
qualcomm.qc8952.libadsprpc
qualcomm.qc8952.linklocal
qualcomm.qc8952.mbb
qualcomm.qc8952.mbbuio
qualcomm.qc8952.mbrg
qualcomm.qc8952.memoryreservation_8952
qualcomm.qc8952.mmi_km
qualcomm.qc8952.mmi_svc
qualcomm.qc8952.mmiasensortest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmiaudiotest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmibacklighttest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmibatterytest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmiblueledtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmibluetoothftmtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmibluetoothtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmicameratest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmiflashlighttest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmifmftmtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmifmtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmigpstest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmigreenledtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmigsensortest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmikeypadbacklighttest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmikeypadtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmilcdtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmilsensortest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmimsensortest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmiphonecalltest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmipsensortest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmiredledtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmiresen-us
qualcomm.qc8952.mmireszh-chs
qualcomm.qc8952.mmisdtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmisimtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmitouchtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmivibratortest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmiwififtmtest
qualcomm.qc8952.mmiwifitest
qualcomm.qc8952.modem_config
qualcomm.qc8952.nxppn547
qualcomm.qc8952.oemautobrightness
qualcomm.qc8952.oemdeviceplatform
qualcomm.qc8952.onecore_redist
qualcomm.qc8952.phonesocversion
qualcomm.qc8952.pil
qualcomm.qc8952.platforminfo_mtp
qualcomm.qc8952.ppmsettings
qualcomm.qc8952.qc_ftmdiagapp.wp
qualcomm.qc8952.qc_pep
qualcomm.qc8952.qcadc
qualcomm.qc8952.qcalscalibrationmtp
qualcomm.qc8952.qcatmeltouch
qualcomm.qc8952.qcbattminiclass
qualcomm.qc8952.qcbattmngr
qualcomm.qc8952.qcbifbattauth
qualcomm.qc8952.qcbifbattdrv
qualcomm.qc8952.qcbluetooth
qualcomm.qc8952.qcbtftmdiagapp.wp
qualcomm.qc8952.qccamavs
qualcomm.qc8952.qccamflash
qualcomm.qc8952.qccamfrontsensor_ov5670_5m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8952.qccamisp
qualcomm.qc8952.qccamjpege
qualcomm.qc8952.qccamplatform
qualcomm.qc8952.qccampostprocplugin
qualcomm.qc8952.qccamrearsensor_imx219_8m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8952.qccamrearsensor_ov13850_13m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8952.qccamrearsensor_s5k3m2xx_13m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8952.qccamsettings.mtp
qualcomm.qc8952.qccdi
qualcomm.qc8952.qcci
qualcomm.qc8952.qccomposite
qualcomm.qc8952.qcdiagkernellogging
qualcomm.qc8952.qcdiaglogging
qualcomm.qc8952.qcdrvlog
qualcomm.qc8952.qcdx11compiler
qualcomm.qc8952.qcdxdriver
qualcomm.qc8952.qcehcifilter
qualcomm.qc8952.qcepmadc
qualcomm.qc8952.qcfmminiport
qualcomm.qc8952.qcfmtransport
qualcomm.qc8952.qcfocaltechtouch
qualcomm.qc8952.qcgnss
qualcomm.qc8952.qcgnsssvc
qualcomm.qc8952.qcgpio
qualcomm.qc8952.qchdcpumd
qualcomm.qc8952.qchwnhaptics
qualcomm.qc8952.qci2c
qualcomm.qc8952.qcimssink
qualcomm.qc8952.qcimssrc
qualcomm.qc8952.qckmdbam
qualcomm.qc8952.qclistensoundmodel
qualcomm.qc8952.qcltecoexmgr
qualcomm.qc8952.qcmipibif
qualcomm.qc8952.qcpmic
qualcomm.qc8952.qcpmic3p
qualcomm.qc8952.qcpmicapps
qualcomm.qc8952.qcpmiceic
qualcomm.qc8952.qcpmicgpio
qualcomm.qc8952.qcqdss
qualcomm.qc8952.qcsensor1um
qualcomm.qc8952.qcsensors
qualcomm.qc8952.qcsensorsconfig
qualcomm.qc8952.qcshutdownsvc
qualcomm.qc8952.qcsi
qualcomm.qc8952.qcslimbus
qualcomm.qc8952.qcspi
qualcomm.qc8952.qcspmi
qualcomm.qc8952.qcsynapticstouch
qualcomm.qc8952.qctouchscreenregsitry1080p
qualcomm.qc8952.qcusbcfilter
qualcomm.qc8952.qcusbfn
qualcomm.qc8952.qcviddecmft
qualcomm.qc8952.qcvidencmfth263
qualcomm.qc8952.qcvidencmfth264
qualcomm.qc8952.qcvidencmfthevc
qualcomm.qc8952.qcvidencmftmpeg4
qualcomm.qc8952.qcvidencum
qualcomm.qc8952.qcvss
qualcomm.qc8952.qcwicencoder8952
qualcomm.qc8952.qhee
qualcomm.qc8952.qsee
qualcomm.qc8952.qsocket
qualcomm.qc8952.qualcomm_uart
qualcomm.qc8952.qxdmlivelogfilter.wp63
qualcomm.qc8952.remoteat
qualcomm.qc8952.remoteatsrvc
qualcomm.qc8952.remotefs
qualcomm.qc8952.revrmnet
qualcomm.qc8952.rmnetbridge
qualcomm.qc8952.rpen
qualcomm.qc8952.rpm
qualcomm.qc8952.sbl1
qualcomm.qc8952.scm
qualcomm.qc8952.smbios_cfg
qualcomm.qc8952.smd
qualcomm.qc8952.smmu
qualcomm.qc8952.ssd
qualcomm.qc8952.ssm
qualcomm.qc8952.subsys
qualcomm.qc8952.tftpsvc
qualcomm.qc8952.touchdetectiondriver
qualcomm.qc8952.tree
qualcomm.qc8952.tzapps
qualcomm.qc8952.uefi_production
qualcomm.qc8952.usbfnfilter


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Nov 23, 2016)

BASE PACKAGE NAMES 5/5:
----------------------------------

qualcomm.qc8952.wcnssperiimage_wcnss
qualcomm.qc8952.wifinotifiersrvc
qualcomm.qc8952.winsecapp
qualcomm.qc8952.wlan
qualcomm.qc8952.wlan_caps
qualcomm.qc8952.wmril
qualcomm.qc8952_mtp.acsp
qualcomm.qc8952_mtp.qcaud
qualcomm.qc8960.halextq8x60bam
qualcomm.qc8960.halextqcadm3dma
qualcomm.qc8974.abd
qualcomm.qc8974.acclsm330
qualcomm.qc8974.adcm
qualcomm.qc8974.adsprpc
qualcomm.qc8974.alsprxtmd27723
qualcomm.qc8974.amssperiimage_8974di4
qualcomm.qc8974.atmeltouch
qualcomm.qc8974.audiodevicedriver
qualcomm.qc8974.bam_dmux
qualcomm.qc8974.battprov
qualcomm.qc8974.bcryptcipher_km
qualcomm.qc8974.bt_mainos
qualcomm.qc8974.datadaemon
qualcomm.qc8974.dbi
qualcomm.qc8974.diagbridge
qualcomm.qc8974.diagcsi
qualcomm.qc8974.diagrouter
qualcomm.qc8974.direct3dum11
qualcomm.qc8974.disablesaverf800bugcheck
qualcomm.qc8974.dspperiimage
qualcomm.qc8974.flighttoken
qualcomm.qc8974.fveenable.hardwarecrypto
qualcomm.qc8974.gyrolsm330
qualcomm.qc8974.halextqctimer
qualcomm.qc8974.halextqcwdogtimer
qualcomm.qc8974.hallsensor
qualcomm.qc8974.hwnhaptics
qualcomm.qc8974.hwnled
qualcomm.qc8974.ipc_router
qualcomm.qc8974.libadsprpc
qualcomm.qc8974.linklocal
qualcomm.qc8974.magakm8963
qualcomm.qc8974.mbb
qualcomm.qc8974.mbbuio
qualcomm.qc8974.mbrg
qualcomm.qc8974.ocmem
qualcomm.qc8974.oemautobrightness
qualcomm.qc8974.oemdeviceplatform
qualcomm.qc8974.pagefile.userdata.256
qualcomm.qc8974.pep_rot
qualcomm.qc8974.pepled
qualcomm.qc8974.pepproxy
qualcomm.qc8974.phoneradiorevision_8974di4
qualcomm.qc8974.pil
qualcomm.qc8974.powerkeygpiodriver
qualcomm.qc8974.ppmsettings
qualcomm.qc8974.qc_pep
qualcomm.qc8974.qcadc
qualcomm.qc8974.qcaud
qualcomm.qc8974.qcbattminiclass
qualcomm.qc8974.qcbattmngr
qualcomm.qc8974.qcbluetooth
qualcomm.qc8974.qcbms
qualcomm.qc8974.qccamavs
qualcomm.qc8974.qccamflash
qualcomm.qc8974.qccamfrontsensor_imx219_8m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8974.qccamisp
qualcomm.qc8974.qccamjpege
qualcomm.qc8974.qccamplatform
qualcomm.qc8974.qccamrearsensor_imx214_13m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8974.qccamsettings
qualcomm.qc8974.qccamtuningdata
qualcomm.qc8974.qccdi
qualcomm.qc8974.qcci
qualcomm.qc8974.qccomposite
qualcomm.qc8974.qcdiaglogging
qualcomm.qc8974.qcdx11compiler
qualcomm.qc8974.qcdxdriver
qualcomm.qc8974.qcepmadc
qualcomm.qc8974.qcfmminiport
qualcomm.qc8974.qcfmtransport
qualcomm.qc8974.qcgnss
qualcomm.qc8974.qcgnsssvc
qualcomm.qc8974.qcgpio
qualcomm.qc8974.qcgsiffsvc
qualcomm.qc8974.qci2c
qualcomm.qc8974.qcimssink
qualcomm.qc8974.qcimssrc
qualcomm.qc8974.qcjpegencodermft
qualcomm.qc8974.qckmdbam
qualcomm.qc8974.qclistensoundmodellib
qualcomm.qc8974.qcltecoexmgr
qualcomm.qc8974.qcmchdcpuml
qualcomm.qc8974.qcmcumd
qualcomm.qc8974.qcmipibif
qualcomm.qc8974.qcpmic
qualcomm.qc8974.qcpmicapps
qualcomm.qc8974.qcpmicgpio
qualcomm.qc8974.qcpowerlog
qualcomm.qc8974.qcqdss
qualcomm.qc8974.qcrcspressvc
qualcomm.qc8974.qcsensor1um
qualcomm.qc8974.qcsensors
qualcomm.qc8974.qcsensorsconfig
qualcomm.qc8974.qcshutdownsvc
qualcomm.qc8974.qcsi
qualcomm.qc8974.qcslimbus
qualcomm.qc8974.qcspi
qualcomm.qc8974.qcspmi
qualcomm.qc8974.qcusbfnssfilter
qualcomm.qc8974.qcviddecmft
qualcomm.qc8974.qcvidencmfth263
qualcomm.qc8974.qcvidencmfth264
qualcomm.qc8974.qcvidencmftmpeg4
qualcomm.qc8974.qcvidencum
qualcomm.qc8974.qcvss
qualcomm.qc8974.qcwicencoder8974
qualcomm.qc8974.qmidaemon
qualcomm.qc8974.qmux
qualcomm.qc8974.qnfc
qualcomm.qc8974.qualcomm_uart
qualcomm.qc8974.regcustomization
qualcomm.qc8974.remoteat
qualcomm.qc8974.remoteatsrvc
qualcomm.qc8974.remotefs
qualcomm.qc8974.revrmnet
qualcomm.qc8974.rmnetbridge
qualcomm.qc8974.rpen
qualcomm.qc8974.rpm
qualcomm.qc8974.sbl1
qualcomm.qc8974.scm
qualcomm.qc8974.showvideocallingswitch_8974di4
qualcomm.qc8974.smbios_cfg
qualcomm.qc8974.smd
qualcomm.qc8974.smmu
qualcomm.qc8974.socprodtest
qualcomm.qc8974.ssd
qualcomm.qc8974.ssm
qualcomm.qc8974.startupnsh
qualcomm.qc8974.subsys
qualcomm.qc8974.touchdetectiondriver
qualcomm.qc8974.tz
qualcomm.qc8974.tzapps
qualcomm.qc8974.uefi
qualcomm.qc8974.usbfnfilter
qualcomm.qc8974.wcnssperiimage
qualcomm.qc8974.wdfhelper
qualcomm.qc8974.wifinotifiersrvc
qualcomm.qc8974.winsecapp
qualcomm.qc8974.wlan
qualcomm.qc8974.wlan_ihv
qualcomm.qc8974.wmims
qualcomm.qc8974.wmril
qualcomm.qc8974_mtp.acsp
qualcomm.qc8992.amssperiimage_mba
qualcomm.qc8992.amssperiimage_qdsp6sw
qualcomm.qc8992.cpeperiimage
qualcomm.qc8992.dbi
qualcomm.qc8992.ddr
qualcomm.qc8992.dspperiimage
qualcomm.qc8992.hdcp
qualcomm.qc8992.hyp
qualcomm.qc8992.misc
qualcomm.qc8992.mxt640t_fw
qualcomm.qc8992.nxpdriver
qualcomm.qc8992.pepled
qualcomm.qc8992.phonesocversion
qualcomm.qc8992.pmic
qualcomm.qc8992.ppmsettings
qualcomm.qc8992.qc_pep
qualcomm.qc8992.qccamavs
qualcomm.qc8992.qccamflash
qualcomm.qc8992.qccamfrontsensor_mt9m114_hd_bayer
qualcomm.qc8992.qccamfrontsensor_ov8858_8m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8992.qccamisp
qualcomm.qc8992.qccamjpege
qualcomm.qc8992.qccamplatform
qualcomm.qc8992.qccampostprocplugin
qualcomm.qc8992.qccamrearsensor_imx230_21m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8992.qccamrearsensor_mt9e013_8m_bayer
qualcomm.qc8992.qccamsettings.mtp
qualcomm.qc8992.qccamtuningdata
qualcomm.qc8992.qcwicencoder8992
qualcomm.qc8992.rpm
qualcomm.qc8992.sbl1
qualcomm.qc8992.sec.dat
qualcomm.qc8992.smbios_cfg
qualcomm.qc8992.subsys
qualcomm.qc8992.tz
qualcomm.qc8992.tzapps
qualcomm.qc8992.uefi_production
qualcomm.qc8992.wcnssperiimage_bdwlan
qualcomm.qc8992.wcnssperiimage_data_msc
qualcomm.qc8992.wcnssperiimage_nvm_tlv_32
qualcomm.qc8992.wcnssperiimage_qwlan
qualcomm.qc8992.wcnssperiimage_rampatch_tlv_32
qualcomm.qc8992.winsecapp
qualcomm.qc8994.abd
qualcomm.qc8994.abda
qualcomm.qc8994.abdo
qualcomm.qc8994.adcm
qualcomm.qc8994.adsprpc
qualcomm.qc8994.anxohio
qualcomm.qc8994.anxslim
qualcomm.qc8994.audiodevicedriver
qualcomm.qc8994.battprov
qualcomm.qc8994.bcryptcipher_km
qualcomm.qc8994.bootmode_fullos
qualcomm.qc8994.bt_mainos
qualcomm.qc8994.crashdumpvariables
qualcomm.qc8994.devicelayout
qualcomm.qc8994.diagbridge
qualcomm.qc8994.diagcsi
qualcomm.qc8994.diagrouter
qualcomm.qc8994.diagrouterusb
qualcomm.qc8994.diagsettingsapp
qualcomm.qc8994.direct3dum11
qualcomm.qc8994.fmftmapp
qualcomm.qc8994.halextqctimer
qualcomm.qc8994.halextqcwdogtimer
qualcomm.qc8994.imgver
qualcomm.qc8994.ipa
qualcomm.qc8994.ipc_router
qualcomm.qc8994.libadsprpc
qualcomm.qc8994.linklocal
qualcomm.qc8994.mbb
qualcomm.qc8994.mbbuio
qualcomm.qc8994.mbrg
qualcomm.qc8994.melfastouch
qualcomm.qc8994.mmi_km
qualcomm.qc8994.mmi_svc
qualcomm.qc8994.mmiasensortest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmiaudiotest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmibacklighttest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmibatterytest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmibluetoothftmtest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmibluetoothtest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmicameratest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmiflashlighttest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmifmftmtest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmifmtest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmigpstest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmigreenledtest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmigsensortest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmikeypadbacklighttest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmikeypadtest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmilcdtest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmilsensortest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmimsensortest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmiphonecalltest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmipsensortest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmiredledtest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmiresen-us
qualcomm.qc8994.mmireszh-chs
qualcomm.qc8994.mmisdtest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmisimtest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmitouchtest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmivibratortest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmiwififtmtest
qualcomm.qc8994.mmiwifitest
qualcomm.qc8994.ocmem
qualcomm.qc8994.oemautobrightness
qualcomm.qc8994.oemdeviceplatform
qualcomm.qc8994.pil
qualcomm.qc8994.qcadc
qualcomm.qc8994.qcalscalibrationmtp
qualcomm.qc8994.qcbattminiclass
qualcomm.qc8994.qcbattmngr
qualcomm.qc8994.qcbifbattauth
qualcomm.qc8994.qcbifbattdrv
qualcomm.qc8994.qcbluetooth
qualcomm.qc8994.qcbtftmdiagapp.wp
qualcomm.qc8994.qccdi
qualcomm.qc8994.qcci
qualcomm.qc8994.qccomposite
qualcomm.qc8994.qcdiagkernellogging
qualcomm.qc8994.qcdiaglogging
qualcomm.qc8994.qcdrvlog
qualcomm.qc8994.qcdx11compiler
qualcomm.qc8994.qcdxdriver
qualcomm.qc8994.qcepmadc
qualcomm.qc8994.qcfmslminiport
qualcomm.qc8994.qcfmsltransport
qualcomm.qc8994.qcgnss
qualcomm.qc8994.qcgnsssvc
qualcomm.qc8994.qcgpio
qualcomm.qc8994.qchdcpumd
qualcomm.qc8994.qchwnhaptics
qualcomm.qc8994.qchwnled
qualcomm.qc8994.qci2c
qualcomm.qc8994.qcimssink
qualcomm.qc8994.qcimssrc
qualcomm.qc8994.qckmdbam
qualcomm.qc8994.qclistensoundmodel
qualcomm.qc8994.qcltecoexmgr
qualcomm.qc8994.qcmipibif
qualcomm.qc8994.qcpmic
qualcomm.qc8994.qcpmic3p
qualcomm.qc8994.qcpmicapps
qualcomm.qc8994.qcpmicgpio
qualcomm.qc8994.qcqdss
qualcomm.qc8994.qcsensor1um
qualcomm.qc8994.qcsensors
qualcomm.qc8994.qcsensorsconfig
qualcomm.qc8994.qcsensorsconfig_noecompass
qualcomm.qc8994.qcshutdownsvc
qualcomm.qc8994.qcsi
qualcomm.qc8994.qcslimbus
qualcomm.qc8994.qcspi
qualcomm.qc8994.qcspmi
qualcomm.qc8994.qctouchscreenregistry
qualcomm.qc8994.qcusbfnss
qualcomm.qc8994.qcusbfnssfilter
qualcomm.qc8994.qcviddecmft
qualcomm.qc8994.qcvidencmfth263
qualcomm.qc8994.qcvidencmfth264
qualcomm.qc8994.qcvidencmfthevc
qualcomm.qc8994.qcvidencmftmpeg4
qualcomm.qc8994.qcvidencum
qualcomm.qc8994.qcvss
qualcomm.qc8994.qcxhcifilter
qualcomm.qc8994.qmux
qualcomm.qc8994.qsocket
qualcomm.qc8994.qualcomm_uart
qualcomm.qc8994.qxdmlivelogfilter.wp63
qualcomm.qc8994.remoteat
qualcomm.qc8994.remoteatsrvc
qualcomm.qc8994.remotefs
qualcomm.qc8994.revrmnet
qualcomm.qc8994.rmnetbridge
qualcomm.qc8994.rpen
qualcomm.qc8994.scm
qualcomm.qc8994.smbios_cfg
qualcomm.qc8994.smd
qualcomm.qc8994.smmu
qualcomm.qc8994.ssd
qualcomm.qc8994.ssm
qualcomm.qc8994.systemtestservicemobile
qualcomm.qc8994.tree
qualcomm.qc8994.wifinotifiersrvc
qualcomm.qc8994.wlan
qualcomm.qc8994.wlan_caps
qualcomm.qc8994.wlanftm_fakeboarddata
qualcomm.qc8994.wmril
qualcomm.qc8994_mtp.acsp
qualcomm.qc8994_mtp.qcaud
qualcomm.qc8996.abd
qualcomm.qc8996.abda
qualcomm.qc8996.abdo
qualcomm.qc8996.adsp_sharedobj
qualcomm.qc8996.adsprpc
qualcomm.qc8996.amssperiimage_mba
qualcomm.qc8996.amssperiimage_qdsp6sw
qualcomm.qc8996.anxslimdriver
qualcomm.qc8996.bcryptcipher_km
qualcomm.qc8996.bootmode_fullos
qualcomm.qc8996.bt_mainos
qualcomm.qc8996.cpeperiimage
qualcomm.qc8996.datadaemon
qualcomm.qc8996.devicelayout
qualcomm.qc8996.diagbridge
qualcomm.qc8996.diagcsi
qualcomm.qc8996.diagsettingsapp
qualcomm.qc8996.direct3dum11
qualcomm.qc8996.dplbridge
qualcomm.qc8996.dspperiimage
qualcomm.qc8996.fmftmapp
qualcomm.qc8996.halextqctimer
qualcomm.qc8996.halextqcwdogtimer
qualcomm.qc8996.hyp
qualcomm.qc8996.ipa
qualcomm.qc8996.ipc_router
qualcomm.qc8996.libadsprpc
qualcomm.qc8996.libadsprpcd
qualcomm.qc8996.linklocal
qualcomm.qc8996.mbb
qualcomm.qc8996.mbbuio
qualcomm.qc8996.mbrg
qualcomm.qc8996.memoryreservation
qualcomm.qc8996.modem_config
qualcomm.qc8996.nxpnfcftmapp
qualcomm.qc8996.oemautobrightness
qualcomm.qc8996.oemdeviceplatform
qualcomm.qc8996.onecore_redist
qualcomm.qc8996.pdsr
qualcomm.qc8996.phonesocversion
qualcomm.qc8996.pil
qualcomm.qc8996.platforminfo_mtp
qualcomm.qc8996.pmic
qualcomm.qc8996.ppmsettings
qualcomm.qc8996.qc_ftmdiagapp.wp
qualcomm.qc8996.qc_pep
qualcomm.qc8996.qcadc
qualcomm.qc8996.qcalscalibrationmtp
qualcomm.qc8996.qcbattminiclass
qualcomm.qc8996.qcbifbattauth
qualcomm.qc8996.qcbifbattdrv
qualcomm.qc8996.qcbluetooth
qualcomm.qc8996.qcbtftmdiagapp.wp
qualcomm.qc8996.qccdi
qualcomm.qc8996.qcci
qualcomm.qc8996.qcdiagkernellogging
qualcomm.qc8996.qcdiaglogging
qualcomm.qc8996.qcdx11compiler
qualcomm.qc8996.qcdxdriver
qualcomm.qc8996.qcdxkmsuc
qualcomm.qc8996.qcepmadc
qualcomm.qc8996.qcfmslminiport
qualcomm.qc8996.qcfmsltransport
qualcomm.qc8996.qcgnss
qualcomm.qc8996.qcgnsssvc
qualcomm.qc8996.qcgpio
qualcomm.qc8996.qchdcpumd
qualcomm.qc8996.qchwnhaptics
qualcomm.qc8996.qchwnled
qualcomm.qc8996.qci2c
qualcomm.qc8996.qcimssink
qualcomm.qc8996.qcimssrc
qualcomm.qc8996.qckmdbam
qualcomm.qc8996.qcltecoexmgr
qualcomm.qc8996.qcmipibif
qualcomm.qc8996.qcpmic
qualcomm.qc8996.qcpmicapps
qualcomm.qc8996.qcpmiceic
qualcomm.qc8996.qcpmicgpio
qualcomm.qc8996.qcrcspressvc
qualcomm.qc8996.qcsensor1um
qualcomm.qc8996.qcsensors
qualcomm.qc8996.qcsensorsconfig
qualcomm.qc8996.qcshutdownsvc
qualcomm.qc8996.qcsi
qualcomm.qc8996.qcslimbus
qualcomm.qc8996.qcspi
qualcomm.qc8996.qcspmi
qualcomm.qc8996.qctouchscreenregistry
qualcomm.qc8996.qcusbcfilter
qualcomm.qc8996.qcusbfnss
qualcomm.qc8996.qcusbfnssfilter
qualcomm.qc8996.qcviddecmft
qualcomm.qc8996.qcvidencmfth263
qualcomm.qc8996.qcvidencmfth264
qualcomm.qc8996.qcvidencmfthevc
qualcomm.qc8996.qcvidencmftmpeg4
qualcomm.qc8996.qcvidencum
qualcomm.qc8996.qcvss
qualcomm.qc8996.qcxhcifilter
qualcomm.qc8996.qmidaemon
qualcomm.qc8996.qsocket
qualcomm.qc8996.qualcomm_uart
qualcomm.qc8996.qxdmlivelogfilter.wp63
qualcomm.qc8996.remoteat
qualcomm.qc8996.remotefs
qualcomm.qc8996.revrmnet
qualcomm.qc8996.rmnetbridge
qualcomm.qc8996.rpen
qualcomm.qc8996.rpm
qualcomm.qc8996.scm
qualcomm.qc8996.securebootcerts
qualcomm.qc8996.slpiperiimage
qualcomm.qc8996.smd
qualcomm.qc8996.smmu
qualcomm.qc8996.ssd
qualcomm.qc8996.ssm
qualcomm.qc8996.subsys
qualcomm.qc8996.tftpsvc
qualcomm.qc8996.tree
qualcomm.qc8996.tz
qualcomm.qc8996.tz_devconfig
qualcomm.qc8996.tzapps
qualcomm.qc8996.wcnssperiimage_bdwlan
qualcomm.qc8996.wcnssperiimage_data_msc
qualcomm.qc8996.wcnssperiimage_nvm_tlv_32
qualcomm.qc8996.wcnssperiimage_qwlan
qualcomm.qc8996.wcnssperiimage_rampatch_tlv_32
qualcomm.qc8996.wgigperiimage_wil6210_brd
qualcomm.qc8996.wgigperiimage_wil6210_fw
qualcomm.qc8996.wifinotifiersrvc
qualcomm.qc8996.wlan
qualcomm.qc8996.wlan_11ad
qualcomm.qc8996.wlan_caps
qualcomm.qc8996.wmims
qualcomm.qc8996.wmril
qualcomm.qc8996.xbl
qualcomm.qcvariantfm
qualcomm.retailfm
qualcomm.soc_qc8909.phone.efiesp
qualcomm.soc_qc8909.phone.mainos
qualcomm.soc_qc8909.phone.plat
qualcomm.soc_qc8916.phone.efiesp
qualcomm.soc_qc8916.phone.mainos
qualcomm.soc_qc8916.phone.plat
qualcomm.subsys.config
qualcomm.tcl.customizations.iesettings
qualcomm.tcl.customizations.startlayout
qualcomm.w55.customizations.efiesp
qualcomm.w55.customizations.mainos
qualcomm.x5moly.customizations.efiesp
qualcomm.x5moly.customizations.mainos
qualcomm.xiaomi.devicelayout
quanta.customizations.startlayout
quanta.diagtool.apphiddenlist
quanta.diagtool.qcimfg
quanta.diagtool.qcisettings
quanta.phonecallcustomizations.diagnosticapppreload
quanta.qc8952.quantaextrareg_ship
raspberrypi.rpi.btwserialh5bus
raspberrypi.rpi.ft5406.touch
raspberrypi.rpi.miniuart
raspberrypi.rpi.rpisdhc
raspberrypi.rpi.vchiq
raspberrypi.rpi.wifi.bcmdhd63
raspberrypi.rpi2.audio.wav
raspberrypi.rpi2.aux.spi
raspberrypi.rpi2.bcm2836pwm
raspberrypi.rpi2.bcm2836sdhc
raspberrypi.rpi2.bootfirmware
raspberrypi.rpi2.deviceinfo
raspberrypi.rpi2.devicetargetinginfo
raspberrypi.rpi2.dwcusbotg
raspberrypi.rpi2.gpio
raspberrypi.rpi2.i2c
raspberrypi.rpi2.lan9500n630f
raspberrypi.rpi2.oemdeviceplatform
raspberrypi.rpi2.rpiq
raspberrypi.rpi2.rt.wlan
raspberrypi.rpi2.serpl011
raspberrypi.rpi2.spi
raspberrypi.rpi2.systeminformation
raspberrypi.rpi2.usbwifi
sv.platextensions.updateos
tcl.qc8909.deepsleep
wistron.qc8092.btsensor
wistron.qc8092.tc75ngio
zebra.barcodescanner.umdfscanner
zebra.imager.sensor
zebra.qc8916.symbolsdl
zebra.scanner
zebra.service.barcodeservice
zebraoem.profile.setting


----------



## sev7en (Nov 25, 2016)

What a share... thanks!!!


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Nov 25, 2016)

I wanted to create a website with a search engine to go through all the packages but I won't have the time to do it... that's why I am sharing everything.

My plan was also to extract all strings from binary files using http://split-code.com/strings2.html, extract VERSION INFO with http://www.codeproject.com/KB/DLL/showver.aspx It's also possible to get information on appx/appxbundle files.

You can also extract all the packages and allow people to directly browse inside them to see or download files...

Could be a good ressource to search for things....


----------



## djamol (Nov 26, 2016)

TristanLeBoss said:


> I wanted to create a website with a search engine to go through all the packages but I won't have the time to do it... that's why I am sharing everything.
> 
> My plan was also to extract all strings from binary files using http://split-code.com/strings2.html, extract VERSION INFO with http://www.codeproject.com/KB/DLL/showver.aspx It's also possible to get information on appx/appxbundle files.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even this saved a lot time, thanks again


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Nov 27, 2016)

Updated database files. Now feature the package base name in CBS/SPK tables. Tables containing files contained in packages now have directory name (for SPK, the placeholder $(runtime.***) have been replaced by the real directories), file name without extension, filename with extension, extension, ... this way it's easier to search for files.


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Nov 27, 2016)

Here is a zip package containing the "MSOptionalFeatures.xml" file for various versions of the Windows Kits for Windows Mobile 10 free builds (or retail builds).

This file should be in this folder: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\FMFiles\arm\

The included "MicrosoftPhoneFM.xml" file is for information purpose: the file is extracted by ICD from the "C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Kits\10\MSPackages\Merged\arm\fre\Microsoft.PhoneFM.cab" package.

I collected these files because I was wondering if it could be possible to recreate the Windows Kits for Windows Mobile 10 with the CABs found on the catalog.update.microsoft.com site (found in the CBS database)... but it seems some packages are missing 

https://mega.nz/#!68o12JLT!Y68iRHPBBdHjJVvUsatnhzLfOsdVnwtXdRNFRdxd1Ks


----------



## TristanLeBoss (Nov 30, 2016)

One more update of the databases.

Now, the CBS database contains 39 187 CBS packages containing no more than 1 814 515 files and the SPK databases contains 18 960 packages containing 764 091 files.


----------



## maruf8 (Sep 15, 2017)

Please add RM-1141_1007 cabs


----------



## mua30 (Sep 27, 2018)

TristanLeBoss said:


> Hello,
> 
> I share with you a full dump of all CBS[RU] and SPK[GRU] packages available on http://catalog.updates.microsoft.com related to Windows 10 IOT / Holographic / Mobile.
> It contains URLs of 56 980 unique packages for a grand total of 223 GB (239,601,673,407 bytes).
> ...

Click to collapse




thx for sharing, but the gr8 question how i can order or sorting builds files? i mean putting each file in its own build
many thx


----------

